# It's been awhile....



## mishele (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't posted a flower in a couple of months, so here ya go. C&C is always welcome!! :thumbup:


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2012)

Very interesting, I like it.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 25, 2012)

Stunning, as always. I'm a TINY little bit distracted by that petal that got cut off on the right side, but it's not distracting enough to keep me from loving this!


----------



## invisible (Nov 25, 2012)

Would "hell, yeah!" count as the C&C you requested?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Very Lovely!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 25, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Stunning, as always. I'm a TINY little bit distracted by that petal that got cut off on the right side, but it's not distracting enough to keep me from loving this!



With a centered shot that cut off petal ads to the pic.  Like its enhancing to chop a model's body part here and there during a studio shoot with her centered up close and personal.  The same old mundane composition rules must be broken =)


----------



## manaheim (Nov 25, 2012)

Stunning as always.  The only c/c I could offer is "please would you conduct a class and show us how you do this?"


----------



## sm4him (Nov 25, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning, as always. I'm a TINY little bit distracted by that petal that got cut off on the right side, but it's not distracting enough to keep me from loving this!
> ...



I have NO problem with breaking composition rules...and really have no problem with this; as I said, it's an extremely tiny little nitpick, and I'm not suggesting it's "wrong" somehow to have DONE it, just that *for ME* my eye keeps wandering over looking for that last teeny bit of petal. Like the difference between intentionally chopping a body part and just barely missing just the whole hand in a shot.

Besides--if everyone just keeps throwing accolades at mish and telling her these things are perfect, she might quit doing them... :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Nov 25, 2012)

sm4him, I fought w/ myself over the petal leading out of the shot. With the crop I wanted, I had no choice but to cut it off. I did think about editing the shot, so the petal didn't go off the edge. If more people see it as being an issue I will gladly edit it!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 25, 2012)

It didn't bother until Sharon pointed it out... now it is all I see!   :greenpbl:


----------



## invisible (Nov 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> sm4him, I fought w/ myself over the petal leading out of the shot. With the crop I wanted, I had no choice but to cut it off. I did think about editing the shot, so the petal didn't go off the edge. If more people see it as being an issue I will gladly edit it!!


In my opinion, the petal being cut off is a non-issue. It's out of focus, basically in the background, and its loss doesn't affect the composition negatively at all. In fact, part of it being out of the frame actually adds even more to the feeling of movement. Just my two cents, of course.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 25, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> It didn't bother until Sharon pointed it out... now it is all I see!   :greenpbl:



Sorry Charlie!! :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 25, 2012)

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't bother until Sharon pointed it out... now it is all I see!   :greenpbl:
> ...



It is possible that I am being facetious! After all... I am occasionally, yes?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 25, 2012)

I like it alot. Very refreshing.


----------



## Tee (Nov 25, 2012)

I always enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## ColorExperts (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome !!


----------



## aliyawar (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice....


----------



## mishele (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys!!

invisible...thanks, I'm going to leave it as is.


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice work Mishele! 

And I agree that you should leave it as is.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 26, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Stunning as always.  The only c/c I could offer is "please would you conduct a class and show us how you do this?"



I'll second that.  I have tried various methods to see if I could replicate the technique (of course, I could not, would not, replicate the artistry  ).  I've moved the camera, with and without flash.  I've moved the flower with and without flash.  I've panned while moving, with and without flash.  I did not, alas, find the pot of pixie dust Mishele obviously uses to get these shots.  I'm sure that if Mishele will ever reveal her secret, I (and I suspect a few others) will slap our head and say, "of course!  So obvious!  Why didn't I think of it?!".  

As for the image...  gorgeous as always.  However, wonder if it can be applied to people?  Hummm?


----------



## milinda (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow.. Really nice. Is this an unedited shot? If so you may tell us how to do magic like this


----------



## leeroix (Nov 26, 2012)

judging by the posted comments, im assuming that it was not done in post? i like it


----------



## just x joey (Nov 26, 2012)

Very cool! Looks like a painting. Something someone would hang on their wall for sure!


----------



## mishele (Nov 26, 2012)

pgriz said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning as always. The only c/c I could offer is "please would you conduct a class and show us how you do this?"
> ...


Ahhh, you poor thing! You tried all that stuff and you're not even close...lol :hug:: I do like the pixie dust idea!! I hope you enjoyed your present.



milinda said:


> Wow.. Really nice. Is this an unedited shot? If so you may tell us how to do magic like this





leeroix said:


> judging by the posted comments, im assuming that it was not done in post? i like it


This shot has been edited. I mostly work on the colors, cropping, and sharpening. The blur is straight out of the camera.

Thanks everyone for the comments!!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Nov 27, 2012)

beautiful! i might pop the colors out a bit more in post to give the image a little more "oomph", but other than that, it's very well done. very refreshing to see an interesting photo of an otherwise well overused subject.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks to me like you motion blur by rotating the camera around the point of focus. It creates a nice painterly effect!

It's a pain in the butt to do, too.

ETA: Further experiments suggest that it's easier to put the subject on a turntable, and the camera on a tripod.


----------



## mishele (Nov 27, 2012)

TheoGraphics said:


> beautiful! i might pop the colors out a bit more in post to give the image a little more "oomph", but other than that, it's very well done. very refreshing to see an interesting photo of an otherwise well overused subject.


The colors are already pushed kinda hard. =) Thanks for taking the time to comment!! 



amolitor said:


> Looks to me like you motion blur by rotating the camera around the point of focus. It creates a nice painterly effect!
> 
> It's a pain in the butt to do, too.
> 
> ETA: Further experiments suggest that it's easier to put the subject on a turntable, and the camera on a tripod.


Nope, not how I'm doing it.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 27, 2012)

Mishelle magic.... But never reveal a thing...then you will have no audience


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 27, 2012)

After reviewing some of your EXIF data, definitely not even close to what I thought you did. Ahhhh the mystery continues!


----------



## leeroix (Nov 27, 2012)

where are you seeing the exif data?


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 27, 2012)

leeroix said:


> where are you seeing the exif data?



Her Flickr  

I'm such a stalker.

ETA: after some further research, I might be on to something! lol probably not, but one can dream.


----------



## mishele (Nov 27, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> ETA: after some further research, I might be on to something! lol probably not, but one can dream.


You gotta have dreams in life...lol


----------



## pgriz (Nov 27, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> After reviewing some of your EXIF data, definitely not even close to what I thought you did. Ahhhh the mystery continues!



I looked at Mishele's flickr stream as well, didn't see the EXIF data.  She's a clever one, that girl.  Definitely some mystery at play.  

And yes, Mishele, I did enjoy the gift.  But I'm kinda greedy and wish the gift of knowledge...    However, I do have some problem-solving skills, and need to put them to work here.  Maybe some experimentation tonight.  We'll see.  And if I do figure it out, then I'll be joining the exclusive club of those "in the know".  Maybe.  and I promise not to blab.


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 27, 2012)

I quote invisible here: HELL YEAH!!!  Love it!

Edit: let me say this in a different way: picture is nominated for Photo of the Month.


----------



## mishele (Nov 27, 2012)

pgriz said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > After reviewing some of your EXIF data, definitely not even close to what I thought you did. Ahhhh the mystery continues!
> ...


EVERYTHING has a price....just sayin



jfrabat said:


> I quote invisible here: HELL YEAH!!!  Love it!
> 
> Edit: let me say this in a different way: picture is nominated for Photo of the Month.



Woot!!! Thank you, Sir!!!


----------



## pgriz (Nov 30, 2012)

mishele said:


> EVERYTHING has a price....just sayin



Yeah, but that's taking the easy way out.  I like to EARN my knowledge.  Well, I've experimented on some non-photogenic subjects, and I **might** be closer to solving the mystery.  Some parts of the subject match (or at least mimic) your flowers, but the foreground/background blur is still not exactly right.  More experimental fun this weekend, I think.

And if all else fails, I'll swallow my pride and pinciples and negotiate with you for a suitable honorarium in exchange for a tutoring session.


----------



## mishele (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm sure we could figure out some kinda arrangement.


----------



## InsertDialogueHere (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow! Very lovely! I love the light breezy effect you did.  Seems to suit a flower. 

Your description says it's ok to edit your photos so I gave it a shot. I hope you like it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 30, 2012)

InsertDialogueHere said:


> Wow! Very lovely! I love the light breezy effect you did.  Seems to suit a flower.
> 
> Your description says it's ok to edit your photos so I gave it a shot. I hope you like it!
> 
> View attachment 27113



FAIL!


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 30, 2012)

HAve to agree with Gibson here...


----------



## amolitor (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not much of a judge of abstracts. What is it that you don't like about the edit?


----------



## InsertDialogueHere (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd like to know why as well, though in the end it doesn't matter. I have my own style and I like it regardless of what others say.


----------



## mishele (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh what fun an edit!! Your vision is not the same as mind but I don't mind seeing other people's point of view. You never know, the next edit might open your mind up to something you never knew was there. =)
Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## InsertDialogueHere (Nov 30, 2012)

mishele said:


> Oh what fun an edit!! Your vision is not the same as mind but I don't mind seeing other people's point of view. You never know the next edit might open your mind up to something you never knew was there. =)
> Welcome to the forum!!



Thanks mishele  I'm having a good first day on here! 
And that's true, you can always learn something from another persons point of view.


----------



## vtf (Nov 30, 2012)

Very very nice, I see you're keeping busy in the flower porn industry


----------



## Mully (Nov 30, 2012)

Great shot ..I like the color..... Would make a nice large wall print


----------



## laynea24 (Nov 30, 2012)

I love it when you post these!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 30, 2012)

amolitor said:


> I'm not much of a judge of abstracts. What is it that you don't like about the edit?



it went from soft and beautiful to hard and garish...


----------



## mishele (Nov 30, 2012)

vtf said:


> Very very nice, I see you're keeping busy in the flower porn industry


Flower porn needs me!! Thanks babe!! Good to see you posting!! 



Mully said:


> Great shot ..I like the color..... Would make a nice large wall print


Thanks for taking a look!! 



laynea24 said:


> I love it when you post these!


I love it when you comment on these!!


----------



## InsertDialogueHere (Dec 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not much of a judge of abstracts. What is it that you don't like about the edit?
> ...



I see your point. Yes, my edit is much harsher than the original. However, there is more than one way to look at a flower.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 2, 2012)

In my opinion, editing one of Mish's flowers is akin to wordsmithing a poem by any of the great masters.

I'm not necessarily saying that Mish is a great master... though quite honestly I think her work with flowers is without parallel and turns a subject matter I find boring into something compelling to a surprising degree... But what I am saying is that her work is finely crafted and shows obvious consideration.  Rethinking her work is, to me, to suggest she is not presenting exactly what she intended.., which, to me, is to question her minds eye. 

There are few true artists that post here, and I don't consider myself among them, but mish is clearly one.  In my opinion anything beyond discussion of her work and possibly analysis for understanding is deeply presumptuous.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn, Chris, you have a way with words!  Who knew?  And I agree with the sentiments 100%.  It's almost like telling Steiglitz that his portrait work needs better framing.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 2, 2012)

pgriz said:
			
		

> Damn, Chris, you have a way with words!  Who knew?  And I agree with the sentiments 100%.  It's almost like telling Steiglitz that his portrait work needs better framing.



Haha, thanks.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 2, 2012)

I got no problem hacking on mishele's images, or on Stieglitz' images. Of mishele had a problem with it, she probably would have said something, or set the "don't edit my photos" bit. Art doesn't get anywhere if we cast everything in lexan cubes and store it all in a vault.


----------



## mishele (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, thanks Chris!! I appreciate everything you have said about my work!! It means a lot. :hug::
As far as editing my work goes, I have a very open mind. I feel like I'm on a voyage as an "artist". I want to hear, see, as many opinions and ideas as possible. That is the way I'm going to grow. It might take 100 edits by other people to find one that inspires me but that's ok. Because that one idea or edit may change the way that I see things and that is beyond exciting!! It's the stepping stone to the next great shot I take! :mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim (Dec 2, 2012)

amolitor said:
			
		

> I got no problem hacking on mishele's images, or on Stieglitz' images. Of mishele had a problem with it, she probably would have said something, or set the "don't edit my photos" bit. Art doesn't get anywhere if we cast everything in lexan cubes and store it all in a vault.



Mish obviously doesn't have a problem with it either, and that was clear BEFORE she responded to my post on that topic..., but that's hardly the point.


----------



## Overread (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations, your photo has been nominated for photo of the month http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ember-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## Frequency (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats Mishele


----------

